# كورس فى إدارة موارد مشروع التشييد



## الزعيم2000 (13 يناير 2008)

إخوانى الكرام 
لكم هذا الكورس المفيد فعلا فى إدارة موارد المشروع 
و هى محاضرات للدكتور هشام البكرى فى تمهيدى ماجستير جامعة القاهرة 2007


----------



## عمار0 (13 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا واريد ان اسالك ما هي الشروط اللازمة لتسريع المشروع ضمن الموارد المتاحة


----------



## الزعيم2000 (13 يناير 2008)

أخى الفاضل , لطالما إلتزمنا بالموارد المتاحة فقط لتحقيق الهدف المرغوب فأنت تسأل عن إدارة مشروع التشييد الناجح , 
نعم هى كذلك , و قد يحدث ألا نبلغ الهدف المنشود بالضبط نتيجة محدودية الموارد مثلا , و مع ذلك تكون إدارة المشروع ناجحة جدا من الناحية الفنية 
فقط علينا أن نأخذ بالأسباب العلمية فى إدارة المشروع للحصول على :
1- أقرب توقيت - أو التوقيت المناسب - حسب المحدد قبل إنطلاق المشروع. ( و هذا يحتاج إلى أولا : تخطيط معقول مطاق من المكلفين بالأمر, ثم المتبعة الجيدة لهذا التخطيط الزمنى للوقوف دوريا على حالة المشروع و تحديد المسئوليات أولا بأول طبقا لاولويات المسار الحرج للمشروع)
2- أقل تكلفة للمشروع ( أو الوصول لآقرب تكلفة ممكنة من المحدد فى مرحة التخطيط - يعنى الميزانية ) و هذا يأتى من عمل نظام محكم من التحكم فى التكاليف , و عليك أن تسأل أهل الخبرة فى الــCost Control .
3- الوصول لآقرب جودة للمنتج من المطلوب أنفا فى مرحلة التخطيط.( و هذا يأتى فى إطار عمل QC , QA . و إسأل و جمع المعلومات من أهل الخبرة فى المجال..

أخيرا و ليس بأخر أقول : أن التخطيط لا يكون تخطيط لا يكون تخطيط إلا إذا كان للثلاث عناصر :
1- الوقت ( عمل البرنامج الزمنى طبقا لقدرات الشركة المنفذة ).
2- التكلفة ( عمل البرنامج المالى طبقا لميزانية المشروع و تكاليفه الفعلية و طرق التمويل المتبعة فى المشروع ).
3- الجودة ( بتحديد و توصيف المنتج النهائى المستلم و أيضا خطوات تنفيذه و قدر السماحية المتروك لدواعى التنفيذ فى الموقع ) - المواصفات و الرسومات.

ثم متابعة التخطيط الذى قمت بعمله للثلاث عناصر سالفة الذكر.

أرجو ألا أكون أطلت بكلام غير مفيد


----------



## KARIM ELFEKY (13 يناير 2008)

kalam gameel


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (14 يناير 2008)

"وقل ربي زدني علما "


----------



## eng_houssam (14 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
كل الشكر لك أخي على هذا الملف الجيد


----------



## impire (14 يناير 2008)

Thanks >>>


----------



## عالم البناء (18 يناير 2008)

شكرا على هذه المادة


----------



## محسن 9 (20 يناير 2008)

اشكرك اخي تم الحميل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (23 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابويونس (23 يناير 2008)

مشكور جاري التحميل


----------



## عمر الفاروق (23 فبراير 2008)

شكرا اخي تم التحميل


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (23 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخونا العزيز محمود الزعيم 

ونفع الله بك العرب والمسلمين وجعلك اداة للعلم والمعرفة وحفظك الله وزادك علما


----------



## سائد السلع (24 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخونا الزعيم


----------



## magda (24 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر
محاضرات ممتازة فى ادارة الموارد


----------



## محمد م السيد (24 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## طارق سامي (26 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي العزيز
ونأمل في المزيد من هذه المشاركات الرائعة


----------



## sherifmadkor (28 فبراير 2008)

الله يرجم والديك


----------



## sherifmadkor (28 فبراير 2008)

الله يرحم والديك وجزيت خير الجزاء


----------



## mustafasas (3 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك و لصاحب المحاضرات الدكتور هشام


----------



## فاجومى (3 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حمزهههههه (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااا


----------



## saryadel (4 ديسمبر 2009)

good files, thanks


----------



## محمد السجاعى (5 ديسمبر 2009)

هو ده كل الكورس ..انا أخذت كلام ده أو معظمه فى الجامعة ..أنا كدة شكلى هغير المادة ديه فى السنة التمهيدية .


----------



## خالد قدورة (5 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية, جهد مشكور


----------



## ahmedafatah (6 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hammhamm44 (9 مارس 2010)

very thanks 4 alllllllllllllllllll


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (11 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم أرجو ترجمة هذه الدورة إلى اللغة العربية ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Salah eldin (17 مارس 2010)

شكرا يازعيم على الإضافة ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## eng_m_feky (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## hany_kortoba (23 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
نحن فى امس الحاجة الى العلم والدراسة حتى نستطيع اللحاق بمن سبقونا 
فى وقت ما كنا نصدر لهم العلم
وفقك اللة 
جعل تعبك ومجهودك فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## محمدعاطف (28 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م_هبه (2 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياقوت على (6 أبريل 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## hanee600 (20 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا زعيم


----------



## TheExpert (4 أكتوبر 2014)

ـ ـ كل عام وجميع أعضاء ورواد الملتقى بكامل الصحة والعاقية وأعاد الله عليكم الأعياد باليمن والخير والبركات ـ ـ


----------



## arch_hamada (4 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## محمد محمود فرحات (14 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيكم يا اخوة


----------

